# Artemis :(



## Johnificent

My newest betta Artemis... is now gone from us......
R.I.P Artemis


----------



## Canuck Fins

I'm sorry you lost your fish.
Do you know what was wrong? Hopefully it won't affect your other fish.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr

I'm so so sorry.  She was so adorable and beautiful. But she was loved by you, and you saved her from the petco cup! Now she is in fishy betta heaven with god and jesus. They'll take good care of her.  Sorry about her, but the sun will still rise tomorrow. It's okay.


----------



## LolaQuigs

I'm sorry about Artemis, she was such a cutie. You gave her a good home so that she could enjoy the rest of her life, even if it was too short.


----------



## Johnificent

Thank you guys for your support


----------



## fleetfish

So sorry ... she looked like such a sweetheart!


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm sorry about Artemis. She was very pretty.


----------



## Johnificent

thank you guys  i still think about her...


----------

